# gen eye sewer camera in need of repair



## lance (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a gen eye sewer camera broken. I need to find a place to send it. Does anyone know of a repair place that I could send it to. Im in North east Ky. thanks


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can mail it to AJ Coleman in Chicago, they repair most brands of sewer cameras.


----------



## SSRTECH (Nov 9, 2011)

You can send it to SSR Technology in San Diego California.
www.ssrtechnology.com

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Utiltiy Equipment Technology, Rockwall Tx 972-771-8958.

They called and said they recieved our unit and would call us in the morning with a price. They called about 8:00 the next morning we told them to go ahead and at 1:30 that afternoon it was setting on our floor.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> You can mail it to AJ Coleman in Chicago, they repair most brands of sewer cameras.


 

Yep, and it's only 6 hours away from him:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Utiltiy Equipment Technology, Rockwall Tx 972-771-8958.
> 
> They called and said they recieved our unit and would call us in the morning with a price. They called about 8:00 the next morning we told them to go ahead and at 1:30 that afternoon it was setting on our floor.


He is only 2 hrs from me, and I can wait while he repairs it. ( only happened once, darned CI.)


----------

